# How do you deal with bears and beehives



## Shortjoker (Mar 30, 2009)

A general question, I'm hoping to move to Canada, and amongst other things take up beekeeping there. Does anyone have tips on how to keep bears away from my hives. 

Thanks very much

Kerry


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

No matter what you do, they will find them. Bears have very keen noses. The best defense is an electric fence. You can go with traditional metal wire fences, three strand, four strand, five strand, etc. With this type you will need to run a ground post four or five feet into the ground, maybe two posts depending on the soil. Many, who use them, bait the fence with bacon or some other attractant, to get the bear to touch the fence with its nose. Then, its body completes the circuit to the ground through its feet, and it gets a shock on its nose. Not enough to injure it, but the bear quickly learns to give the hives a wide berth. The downside is that, if the animal does not contact the ground, it will not get a shock, like when there is snow cover. And, yes, bears can become active mid-winter, if there is a warm spell. You can run alternating strands of hot wire and ground wire to avoid the problem, but they have to be close enough to each other that the animal touches one of each at the same time.

I have used a mesh electric fence for over ten years. They are also called portable livestock fences. They have their own plastic posts and do not need a grounding rod, since they are grounded at the bottom of each support post. They can also loose ground in the winter, but mine, which I leave up all winter, still gives me a small shock, even with snow cover. Don't quite know why. I know from firsthand experience that this kind of fence WILL repel bears. And, I have never baited it. Since it is mesh, the bears have to touch it, when investigating, and (apparently) always touch a live wire.

As for chargers, solar chargers work well, at least for me. Others have good experience with battery-powered chargers. if you have access to power, AC gives the most reliability and best jolt. 

Do a search here for 'electric fence' or 'bear' and you will find several recent discussion on the subject.

Bill


----------



## umbriel971 (Dec 10, 2008)

*How to deal with Bears*

Bnatural has it right, an electric fence is the best way to keep bears away from your hives. I live in northern Ontario and bears are a real pest and have been for years. More so as of late due to the banning of the spring bear hunt. There are many more of them around. Another problem is if they get into your hives, they wont forget about them and more often than not will hang around and eventually get into your garbage and can lurk around your house looking for eats. This is undesireable if you have children and dangerous if it is a sow bear with cubs and they may have to be destroyed. If you live in a near urban area you will have to call the police or the Conservation authority to rid yourself of the bear, in a rural setting you can shoot them yourself. Not that I encourage that, but I have had to do it in the past to safeguard my kids. Best bet is to use a fence and dont skimp on the number of wraps you use. You can find really good deals on used electric fencers on ebay. You dont need the huge expensive ones either, the ones that will cover 50+miles etc. A small one will do the job. The nice thing about a fence is that it will keep other animals away as well, like deer, moose, elk and other large animals who might like the smell and come to take a look. One pest that you need to watch out for is the skunk, which likes to eat the bees. Just remember to put a wrap of wire fairly close to the ground, or use some barbed wire around the base of the hives.

Good Luck

Matt


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

Put them under a goal post.


----------



## dgl1948 (Oct 5, 2005)

What part of Canada are you moving to. We are a big country and not all parts have bear?


----------



## doc25 (Mar 9, 2007)

Remington 870 and a slug.


----------



## hankdog1 (May 17, 2008)

doc25 said:


> Remington 870 and a slug.


Remington 870 isn't a reliable gun anymore. I like my Ruger Black Hawk 44 mag. it's accurate to 100 yards and will stop about anything in it's tracks.


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

I use an electric fence. It's a pretty inexpensive option. As a backup, I also have a hunting license which, in Alaska, allows me to take up to two black bears annually. If the fence fails, I fully plan on introducing the bear to 440 grains of lead at 1200fps (my black powder .50 cal). Since I live inside city limits, I'll wind up paying a $50 fine for discharging a firearm but the hunting license will allow me to keep the meat and hide. If I get lucky enough to kill one that's been dining on blueberries instead of salmon, the meat is really sweet and tasty; and I can always use the hide as a bed-cover..


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

One more chiming in from the electric fence club.


----------



## Cessna180 (Jan 31, 2009)

I live here in Alaska also, will be using the lead poisoning method also. It's noisy but final. Leeds to a little clean up work but what the heck.
I hate intruders. 50.00 fine, fifty dollars in elec. bills. HUMMMM?


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

I got my fence up and running last night, figure its working good the way the goats reacted, the first a pygmy got zapped across the back of her neck and her she was pretty much thrown to the ground, the second one was a bigger nygerian and it took a few seconds but when he got zapped he sprinted back to the barn which was about 200' away. I notice they are all staying a healthy distance away.
All I need to do now is bait the fence along the back edge.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

umbriel971 said:


> One pest that you need to watch out for is the skunk, which likes to eat the bees. Just remember to put a wrap of wire fairly close to the ground, or use some barbed wire around the base of the hives.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Matt


Or, if you use a portable mesh electric fence it will also keep out skunks, since it goes all the way to the ground.

With all electric fences you have to be careful about keeping the fence relatively free of weeds and tall grass, which can complete the circuit to ground instead of the animal. The stronger the charger, the more undergrowth the fence can cut through.

Bill


----------



## iwombat (Feb 3, 2009)

Old, I've never needed to bait a fence for bears where I'm at. I use rope for the top wire so they can see it.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

I got hit by- _bear or bears _lastnight...  I have frames missing, so, I am wondering if it was a bear, or meant to look like one. :scratch: What a mess though. If I knew how to post a pic in here I would.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Eaglerock said:


> I got hit by- _bear or bears _lastnight...  I have frames missing, so, I am wondering if it was a bear, or meant to look like one. :scratch: What a mess though. If I knew how to post a pic in here I would.


I am very sorry to hear that and empathize with you. It is a very sad sight to see. But.....

If you got hit last night, then you need to do something TODAY, because, if it was a bear, it will be back. The first time I got hit, I told the police (as if they had never had a bear report before, duh), and they contacted the state (because I mentioned I was a beekeeper), and a Wildlife Damage Specialist came out that same day and loaned me an electric fence. He told me the bear would be back that night, since it had found a good food source. Sure enough, the next morning there was a pile of bear poop one bear-length away from the fence. The bear came back, touched the fence with its nose, and the shock scared the you-know-what out of it. Unfortunately, my dog, a Chow, found it before me and rolled in the new cologne.

The point of my story is that the guy from the state told me the bear would come back that night, and it did. So, my advice is to get a fence set up ASAP, or else post a watch on your hives. It is short notice, but that's the beauty of the portable, mesh fences - they go up in minutes. It's what the guy from the state loaned me, and I went right out and bought my own. Am still using the same fence over 10 years later.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## chillardbee (May 26, 2005)

for the longest time the electric has worked just fine but I'm also considering an alternative for the yards where fences have failed, and that alternative comes from the barrel of a 7mm remington.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

bnatural said:


> If you got hit last night, then you need to do something TODAY, because, if it was a bear, it will be back. The first time I got hit, I told the police (as if they had never had a bear report before, duh), and they contacted the state (because I mentioned I was a beekeeper), and a Wildlife Damage Specialist came out that same day and loaned me an electric fence. He told me the bear would be back that night, since it had found a good food source. Sure enough, the next morning there was a pile of bear poop one bear-length away from the fence. The bear came back, touched the fence with its nose, and the shock scared the you-know-what out of it. Unfortunately, my dog, a Chow, found it before me and rolled in the new cologne.
> 
> The point of my story is that the guy from the state told me the bear would come back that night, and it did. So, my advice is to get a fence set up ASAP, or else post a watch on your hives.
> 
> ...



Bill, thanks, I will have my eyes open tonight, although I would rather sleep. To late to get fencing up I think.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

*I am thinking of moving my hives tonight*

So what do you all think about me just moving my bees, because of the bear(s). Any thoughts on why I shouldn't? It is not like there is a big flow on... so tonight in about an hours I am moving them up onto my deck.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Think Move*

Good thinking! They are more persistent after getting a taste.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*No no no!*

Really move them, some miles away; the bear will follow his nose right to them. They can climb like a tree squirrel!


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Really move them, some miles away; the bear will follow his nose right to them. They can climb like a tree squirrel!


Funny you should say that. I am thinking of putting them on my trailer and moving them to my other house, because of that. Need to get some straps are wally world or Lowe's

Thanks.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

There you go! And keep a window shade open cause Mr. Bear will undoubtedly be sniffing and snuffling around, perhaps a little disappointed.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> There you go! And keep a window shade open cause Mr. Bear will undoubtedly be sniffing and snuffling around, perhaps a little disappointed.


Who let the dogs out...LOL :lpf: Not sure what size, but it wouldn't matter. Not worth letting my dogs get hurt. Already killed like godzilla last night.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Eaglerock said:


> Who let the dogs out...LOL :lpf: Not sure what size, but it wouldn't matter. Not worth letting my dogs get hurt. Already killed like godzilla last night.


Ayah, a bear is pretty strong and, if a dog is not experienced with such critters, it could be seriously injured or worse, especially if this is a sow with cubs, as Matt pointed out. Instead of running, she will defend. This time of year, recently coming out of hibernation and hungry, possibly with a cub or cubs, a bear is pretty hungry and can be VERY persistent. Be careful. And, regardless of where your hives end up, consider some type of an electric fence.

Bill


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

bnatural said:


> Ayah, a bear is pretty strong and, if a dog is not experienced with such critters, it could be seriously injured or worse, especially if this is a sow with cubs, as Matt pointed out. Instead of running, she will defend. This time of year, recently coming out of hibernation and hungry, possibly with a cub or cubs, a bear is pretty hungry and can be VERY persistent. Be careful. And, regardless of where your hives end up, consider some type of an electric fence.
> 
> Bill


Here is what we did. We put them on the trailer and took them out front of my office near the highway under the big parking lights. Plus I remembered when I had problems back in 2002 with a bear on my front porch of my one houses, the game commission told me to spray _Ammonia _ all around because they don't like the smell... I did... bear never came back after two weeks of him getting into things. 

So I sprayed it all over out back so they wouldn't get temped to look for the hives... might keep them away forever...


----------



## Highwoods John (Apr 14, 2008)

*black bear black bear.. what do you see?*

A bunch of strapped beehives... frustrating me...

We strap each hive with a pair of straps.

Have had several visits by the bear but he has been unable to get the hives apart. He may tip them over ... but thats the extent of it. Since he hasn't been able to get in... I am hoping he will lose interest and wont be back.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Eaglerock said:


> Here is what we did. We put them on the trailer and took them out front of my office near the highway under the big parking lights. Plus I remembered when I had problems back in 2002 with a bear on my front porch of my one house, the game commission told me to spray _Ammonia _ all around because they don't like the smell... I did... bear never came back after two weeks of him getting into things.
> 
> So I sprayed it all over out back so they wouldn't get temped to look for the hives... might keep them away forever...


Soooo, how did they do???

Interesting idea about the ammonia, almost like super-strength urine, although I suspect it is just that it is so strong and not that it smells like another animal's urine that keeps them at bay. Do you think it will have any effect on the bees? How quickly does the smell dissipate? If it did not drive the bees crazy, it could be a nice, quick fix to pour or spray around the perimeter, whenever a bear is known to be in the area. For example, this week I have seen bear spoor in my yard about 20 yards from the hives, so I know it at least checked them out, or rather tried to, thanks to the electric fence. Knowing one is nearby, I could add some ammonia around the fence perimeter as an added deterrent, but I wouldn't want the girls to freak out.

Bill


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

*Zap*

The only thing thats going to prevent Boo Boo from getting/damaging your bees is an electric fence with a significant current.

Minimum of 1 Joule....2 would be better.

Use tape instead of wire since bears have not so hot eyesight and bait the fence......you want to see smouldering whiskers when Boo Boo goes for the bait and completes the ground.

Boo Boo needs to associate that fence with a lot of pain otherwise it will not give it a wide berth.

the only other solution is relocation of the bear (temp solution b/c another will fill the void) or permanent elimination of boo boo (read 30-06) but thats also temporary since another bear will fill the void.

Bears are like Criminals....you can't get rid of all of them so you make it so painful for them that it becomes a deterrent.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Highwoods John said:


> A bunch of strapped beehives... frustrating me...
> 
> We strap each hive with a pair of straps.
> 
> Have had several visits by the bear but he has been unable to get the hives apart. He may tip them over ... but thats the extent of it. Since he hasn't been able to get in... I am hoping he will lose interest and wont be back.


spray or dump Ammonia all around because they don't like and will stay away


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

bnatural said:


> Soooo, how did they do???
> 
> Interesting idea about the ammonia, almost like super-strength urine, although I suspect it is just that it is so strong and not that it smells like another animal's urine that keeps them at bay. Do you think it will have any effect on the bees? How quickly does the smell dissipate? If it did not drive the bees crazy, it could be a nice, quick fix to pour or spray around the perimeter, whenever a bear is known to be in the area. For example, this week I have seen bear spoor in my yard about 20 yards from the hives, so I know it at least checked them out, or rather tried to, thanks to the electric fence. Knowing one is nearby, I could add some ammonia around the fence perimeter as an added deterrent, but I wouldn't want the girls to freak out.
> 
> Bill


Well I took and bought 6 bottles last night and used one in a sprayer and went back aways and sprayed some items, (rocks, trees, backside of a shead, etc.) then I opened the other bottles and set them around and one opened one on the center hive on the trailer. 

No sign of the bear(s) at all, and I picked up the bottles and capped them this morning. I will use them tonight again.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

JPK1NH said:


> The only thing thats going to prevent Boo Boo from getting/damaging your bees is an electric fence with a significant current.
> Bears are like Criminals....you can't get rid of all of them so you make it so painful for them that it becomes a deterrent.


I am not worried about Boo Boo, it is Yogi and his poker friends I dread. :lpf: 

Boo Boo is like Casper, he is everyones friend.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Highwoods John said:


> A bunch of strapped beehives... frustrating me...
> 
> We strap each hive with a pair of straps.
> 
> Have had several visits by the bear but he has been unable to get the hives apart. He may tip them over ... but thats the extent of it. Since he hasn't been able to get in... I am hoping he will lose interest and wont be back.


I thought about straps, but thought, if the bear wants in, he will get in... OR break the hives up and them make it worse.

I could save honey for them in the fall... and put it in a barrel in the spring...lol


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

JPK1NH said:


> the only other solution is relocation of the bear (temp solution b/c another will fill the void) or permanent elimination of boo boo (read 30-06) but thats also temporary since another bear will fill the void.


That's the bigger problem. You may be able to deter one bear during one visit with ammonia, but, it will be back or another bear will come along. I did not mean to imply that I would use ammonia alone. I was considering it as an added deterrent, if one is seen, or if evidence of one is seen, in the area.

But, to those, who are considering putting up electric fences, be advise that even an electric fence is not perfect (it's a deterrent, it does not make the apiary 'bear proof'). The guy from the state told me a desperate bear will go through a fence to get to the hives. That makes sense, since they will endure multiple bee stings during a raid. It's the shock value, not the actual pain that deters the animal. My charger only puts out 0.14 joules, but it consistently reads 5,000 volts on the tester and has stopped repeated bear investigations (now, I just jinxed myself). The mesh fence is very visible, at least up close, and I am sure that the bears (and skunks) see it, investigate, get shocked, and move on. As I wrote earlier, I have never had to bait the fence.

So, I agree 110% that, while a 30-06 may be a permanent solution for a SPECIFIC bear, the best defense is a good electric fence. You cannot stand guard 24/7 and cannot pour gallons of ammonia on the ground all season long (just for the time, forget the cost and environmental impact). As I have written before, my bees have been hit three times in the past 10+ years, each time due to my ignorance (either no fence or the charger was not working). When everything is set up properly, it works very well.

Bill


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Eaglerock said:


> No sign of the bear(s) at all, and I picked up the bottles and capped them this morning. I will use them tonight again.


Your post went up, while I was typing mine. Congratulations on getting them through the night! Are you considering a more permanent solution?

Bill


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

bnatural said:


> So, I agree 110% that, while a 30-06 may be a permanent solution for a SPECIFIC bear, the best defense is a good electric fence. You cannot stand guard 24/7 and cannot pour gallons of ammonia on the ground all season long (just for the time, forget the cost and environmental impact). As I have written before, my bees have been hit three times in the past 10+ years, each time due to my ignorance (either no fence or the charger was not working). When everything is set up properly, it works very well.
> 
> Bill


Do you have a picture of your fence?


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

bnatural said:


> Your post went up, while I was typing mine. Congratulations on getting them through the night! Are you considering a more permanent solution?
> 
> Bill


Yes, fences... on the tree farm he has a MEGA fence... over kill (I thought) but maybe not. :scratch: The thing is 8 feet high. There is a bear den up over the hill, but no problems.


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Eaglerock said:


> Do you have a picture of your fence?


Here ya go.

These were taken in early March. The first one is from a distance.












This one shows the charger. The fence is low enough that I can step over it and don't have to disconnect the fence. I suppose if we had Grizzlies, I'd have to use a taller fence. But, for black bears this one at 3 feet high works fine.










I THINK I reduced these down to 640 x 480, so they should load properly.

One of the advantages of the mesh fence is that it is very easy to reconfigure. For example, in a week or two I am adding two hives to the line of six. All I have to do is pull up the fence, post by post, and adjust it. If I had wood posts and hot wire, like I have around my chickens, it would be a much bigger job.

Below is a link to an earlier discussion on electric fences. In it I have some links to on-line stores that sell this type of fence.

http://beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=227237&highlight=electric


Bill


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

*Heavy Duty Fence for Heavy Duty Bears*

*This copy of my previous post may be helpful:*

I live in bear country and before I got my first colony I built my bear fence. It consists of three 16'X4' cattle panels, one cut in half to make a 8'X16' yard. Four corners consist of heavy steel pipe with fiber optics conduit slid over as an insulator. The cattle panels are secured to the insulation and off the ground. The panels are wired together with bare copper wire and soldered. This is the "hot" side. 
I use a Paramak brand Magnum 12 volt solar fence charger which is expensive but of reliable quality to charge the system. (Shop for best $) 
CO is very arid so I put an 18" wide "skirt" of sheet metal on the ground 6" outside the cattle panels & spiked to the ground. Chicken wire as suggested above would work. The fence charger is grounded to an 8' copper clad ground rod & all of the "skirt" is bare copper wired/soldered together & tied to the ground rod. System has been tested by the bears & it works well. Look at http://www.kencove.com/fence/76_Bear+Fence_resource.php for info. Good luck & be safe. Next time ask me what I did with the bear in my kitchen.


----------



## PCM (Sep 18, 2007)

Ammonia as a deterent for bears !

A short story;
My cousin is married to an Aleut Indian, they live in Dillingham, Alaska.

The native Indians, mark their home sites by peeing around the edges, to stop
the bears from entering, they say it works " very well ".
OF COURSE these people have been up there for thousands of years, and probbely don't know any better!

PCM


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

bnatural said:


> Here ya go.
> 
> This one shows the charger. The fence is low enough that I can step over it and don't have to disconnect the fence. I suppose if we had Grizzlies, I'd have to use a taller fence. But, for black bears this one at 3 feet high works fine.
> 
> ...


I replied once but it much not have posted.

So I guess Bill might have over done his fence at the tree farm then. But I am sure even the biggest of bears couldn't get into it. :applause:

His whole farm is nice out there.  I wonder if Home Depot or Lowe's would have a charger. Fencing that size will be easy to get and put up. :applause:

Thanks for sharing those. :thumbsup:


----------



## bnatural (Aug 10, 2008)

Eaglerock said:


> So I guess Bill might have over done his fence at the tree farm then. But I am sure even the biggest of bears couldn't get into it. :applause:


Not necessarily. Deer can do some serious damage to young trees, and, as I recall, a fence has to be 8 - 10 feet high to keep them from jumping over. So, he may be addressing multiple critters with his construction.




Eaglerock said:


> I wonder if Home Depot or Lowe's would have a charger. Fencing that size will be easy to get and put up. :applause:


I don't know; it may depend on the box store in your area. I know that the local feed supply/hardware stores in my area carry them. Might be a better score for you.




Eaglerock said:


> Thanks for sharing those. :thumbsup:


Very glad to help.

Bill


----------



## Paraplegic Racehorse (Jan 25, 2007)

Cessna180 said:


> I live here in Alaska also, will be using the lead poisoning method also. It's noisy but final. Leeds to a little clean up work but what the heck.
> I hate intruders. 50.00 fine, fifty dollars in elec. bills. HUMMMM?


No electric bills, here. Solar charged energizer.


----------



## JPK (May 24, 2008)

bnatural said:


> But, to those, who are considering putting up electric fences, be advise that even an electric fence is not perfect (it's a deterrent, it does not make the apiary 'bear proof'). The guy from the state told me a desperate bear will go through a fence to get to the hives. That makes sense, since they will endure multiple bee stings during a raid. It's the shock value, not the actual pain that deters the animal. My charger only puts out 0.14 joules, but it consistently reads 5,000 volts on the tester and has stopped repeated bear investigations (now, I just jinxed myself). The mesh fence is very visible, at least up close, and I am sure that the bears (and skunks) see it, investigate, get shocked, and move on. As I wrote earlier, I have never had to bait the fence.
> 
> So, I agree 110% that, while a 30-06 may be a permanent solution for a SPECIFIC bear, the best defense is a good electric fence. You cannot stand guard 24/7 and cannot pour gallons of ammonia on the ground all season long (just for the time, forget the cost and environmental impact). As I have written before, my bees have been hit three times in the past 10+ years, each time due to my ignorance (either no fence or the charger was not working). When everything is set up properly, it works very well.
> 
> Bill


I use a 12v setup with a deep cell marine battery and a solar panel.

I went through 2 Zareba chargers last year....they suck and won't stand behind their product,....one charger died....no lightning strike just exposure etc, the second progressively delivered a less and less potent charge (tested from terminal directly to ground.

In each case Zareba refused to stand behind their warranty. Dealers are reporting huge problems getting Zareba to honor their warranty and most up here have stopped carrying them.....besides, they are over priced for the sub joule charge they deliver.

I moved to a Patriot Charger that puts out 2 Joules, is 12v or 110 compatible and is only $125 bucks... So far its held up great.....delivers a charge that will send you flying.....boo boo (and yogi) are not going to like this setup much.....and its baited with Peanut Butter.....nothing would make me happier than to see a bear with smouldering whiskers beating feet to get off my property......

Here's the link to the Patriot Charger I'm using http://www.patriotchargers.com/p20.htm


----------



## Shortjoker (Mar 30, 2009)

*Bears and bees don't mix!*



chillard willard said:


> for the longest time the electric has worked just fine but I'm also considering an alternative for the yards where fences have failed, and that alternative comes from the barrel of a 7mm remington.



Hello Chillard Willard,

I'm so pleased to hear from someone in Chilliwack. I started this forum when I asked about tips on keepings bears away from bees, as I and my husband are hoping to move to Canada, Chilliwack to be precise!. We have friends of long-standing who live in Ryder Lake, and when we were there on holiday, fell in love with Canada, the people and scenery and have decided that's where we want to be (excuse the pun). 

We only had time to visit one honey farm in your area, and I can't say I saw any precautions around their hives, perhaps they were the show ones. 

I'm in the process of buying tools for my hives, but have held off buying hives yet, because when we get the nod from the authorities, I shall be buying out in Canada. What style of hive do you use, Langstroth perhaps. I would love to see some photos of your hives so to give me ideas, and of course, any useful tips you may have.

Look forward to speaking to you again.

Regards.

Kerry Short


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

JPK1NH said:


> I use a 12v setup with a deep cell marine battery and a solar panel.
> I moved to a Patriot Charger that puts out 2 Joules, is 12v or 110 compatible and is only $125 bucks... So far its held up great.....delivers a charge that will send you flying.....boo boo (and yogi) are not going to like this setup much.....and its baited with Peanut Butter.....nothing would make me happier than to see a bear with smouldering whiskers beating feet to get off my property......
> 
> Here's the link to the Patriot Charger I'm using http://www.patriotchargers.com/p20.htm


Glad you said that about Zareba chargers... I will not buy them now, that's for sure. The fact that they don't stand behind them is enough for me to keep away. 

I am not sure if they have the patriot but I will check them out. I need to get two now.

I also like their FENCE ALERT!

I emailed them. Thanks JPK.
Ed


----------

